# LAARS in Walton County



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

I just saw in the paper that Walton County is working on getting a LAARS area in state wate. Only 40 acres (1/4 X 1/4 mile), but it's a start. They also are working on a larger shallow water reef area close to the beach. 

Anyone heard anything about this?


Answered my own question: http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f25/new-walton-co-reefs-287577/


----------



## Gator McKlusky (Oct 8, 2013)

Good Deal! No need for taxpaying citizens to place snapper reefs in federal waters since the National Marine fisheries has annexed federal waters for federally permitted charter boat use.


----------

